# Mesh supply code



## Lisa Heikes (Aug 6, 2009)

I am looking for a HCPCS code for hernia mesh.  Someone in the office has said that C1781 is for hospital use only.  What do you think?

Thanks for your comments.
Lisa


----------



## jodierellis (Aug 6, 2009)

I use L8699 for Misc Implants and A4649 for Misc Supplies. For the mesh I would use the A code and submit paper with the invoice and Op attached. We also mark up by a percentage. The coder before me used the "C" codes. I personally think the "C" codes are only for Hospital usage also.


----------



## mbort (Aug 6, 2009)

I use C1781 as well as many other C codes (C1762, C1713. etc).  ASC's are may use these codes as well because they are OPPS.   I might add though, that some carriers have their own requirements.  We have one that wants us to use 9907O.  I would review your contracts for carrier preference. Also note that these C codes as well as L8699 have ASC payment indicators (most have an N1) because Medicare does not pay for implants to ASC's anymore.


----------



## codedog (Aug 7, 2009)

Mbort is right. I am studying the ASC practicum and yes they have C codes on it.


----------

